# Question of horse ownership ?



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If it were my horse, I would pay the $250 to make him sign the horse over. It sounds like she did a good days work when she got rid of that man.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Celeste said:


> If it were my horse, I would pay the $250 to make him sign the horse over. It sounds like she did a good days work when she got rid of that man.


Yep, just pay him off and move on.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I agree, also. You'll have more than $250 in aggregation otherwise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yeh and then he will come up with something new. 
Id ask for a court order and tell the cops to **** off and get off your property until they have one. Sounds like retardo is reading into what the cops told him though. Sounds like original cop was blowing him off, as in "sure buddy show me a bill of sale" 
Why not get the current owner to contact prior owner and give them a heads up.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

A/ She needs to get a court order to make him cease and desist until they have a court hearing to determine division of any and all property they acquired together.

B/ She needs to contact the previous owner and get the bill of sale in her name only

C/ She needs to round up every receipt she's ever had showing what she's 
contributed to the care of this horse

D/ She also needs to ask for palimony since they weren't married

E/ A restraining order specifying he is not to come on the property where the horse is boarded in addidition to remaining 300 ft away from her and her son's person wouldn't be a bad idea either. 

I'm willing to bet if she'll invest a couple hundred $$$ like that, he'll run like a scalded cat.


----------



## stormylass (Jul 12, 2012)

Dreamcatcher is right!! I would add one... tell him you will counter sue for 1/2 of all the board,feed,and aaaallll those receipts!! doesnt matter if you really can get anything... you just have to make him sweat!! make him think about the 250 bucks versus aaalll that other money that is being spent! he should really think about what he is doing.... but then if he was a good guy she probably wouldnt have broken up with him now would she!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

OP, also tell your friend to be very careful as to who sleeps with in the future. The ex is out for revenge.


----------

